

The Pirate's Guide to Email (Email and Pirate Metrics) - mrmch
https://www.sendwithus.com/resources/guide/

======
bliggy
That's just the type of list that I've been looking for -- looking forward to
the rest. Just today I ordered something online and their account signup email
was a sorely missed opportunity, the content for which was clearly trapped
somewhere deep down in their ecommerce source code :(

------
byosko
Enjoying the examples on the site. It'd be great if some of those companies
shared more data on how things are working for them. Maybe you can extract
that from some of them :)

------
benjaminfox
Great advice in here. I'm always surprised by how many web apps send me a
friendly, personalized welcome email from a "do not reply" email address.

~~~
mrmch
This is a big one many people miss.

------
bvanvugt
brad@sendwithus here. It's amazing how often we get asked by other YC founders
what lifecycle emails to send and when to send them.

We've (somewhat accidentally) become quite knowledgeable on the subject. Super
stoked that we're able to share this information with everyone trying to start
a company.

All questions/feedback welcome!

